# RIP Sadie



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Godspeed, good pony.

My condolences, and thank you for giving her freedom from her failing body.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Sadie girl.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

RIP,little pony.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a blessing to be loved by someone sensitive enough to look after her right to the end. Bless you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry, She had a good last 4 years.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

What a beautiful looking pony.

I am so sorry for your lost, at least you know she lived out the last four years of her life with somebody who loved her dearly and took great care of her.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the comforting wishes and sentiment. (hug)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

How awesome that you were able to let her just be an old lady for her final years and were able to give her rest when it was time. Many people wouldn't have.

Sorry for your loss. RIP Sadie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post another pic of my beautiful girl from 6/27/12

RIP Sadie


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Kim. RIP Sadie.


----------

